# (BLaZEuMzZz BuIlDs)..........



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my very first 01 build is going to get more up dated parts and style 










now im taking the engine bay out and putting the caprice alternomad one in
so the air filter fits correctly





















caprice grill









new rims


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

got the door handles off and sanding done


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 26 2008, 12:43 AM~9787348
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2 lookin good so far.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ps just to show im very skilled now   





























well back to subject


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damnnnn homie...them are some clean rides there....i really like the 61,keep up the good work!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

more pics to come im trying to build up my topic


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

well lastnight i went to burger-king and my grl noticed that the coffie top had like a 10''inch scale model speaker that can be cut out and used


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 26 2008, 03:51 PM~9790726
> *well lastnight i went to burger-king and my grl noticed that the coffie top had like a 10''inch scale model speaker that can be cut out and used
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a chick who looks out for her dude. props to her, not you 





















NAH J/K
cool finde and cheep pluse you get a drink. :biggrin:
ps tare that shit up and pimp it OUT.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

some updates the car isnt staying red for long tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 26 2008, 12:51 PM~9790726
> *well lastnight i went to burger-king and my grl noticed that the coffie top had like a 10''inch scale model speaker that can be cut out and used
> 
> 
> ...


i think i gotta go get me some coffee :biggrin: and a bag for extra sugar, creamer.... (and a shitload of lids)


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

It lookin good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its a sick ass idea and lookd great! free 10's lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

done deal.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

IM PUTTING A NEW BUMPER ON PEEP IT 







































I HAFTA FIX IT UP A LIL ON THE ROOF & ALLIGHIN IT A BIT


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks great!!! I like that idea with the coffee cup.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice loookin stuff man, 2 thumbs up for the coffee cup idea !!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 27 2008, 05:19 PM~9797495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

now with the headlights in,, they line up just fine just gotta be glued in straight later on ......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD. HEY DID THAT FRONT BUNPER COME FROM THE IMPALA SS KIT???


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

itz from the alternomad caprice kit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet bro


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

nice cars keep up the good work


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

JUST A LIL IDEA I HAD











MY INSPERATION










CAPRICE WITH CADI INTIROR


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 1 2008, 01:56 PM~9842150
> *JUST A LIL IDEA I HAD
> 
> 
> ...


dam.i like those wheels.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ALOT OF REGULAR 1/25 SCALE RIM CAPS FIT PEGUSAS IT AMAZED ME HOW THEY LOOK TO DEEPDISH AND ALL


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

What rims are those?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

peguses tires and chrome lip with the revell 64 impala kits chrome tire inserts


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

well since knight rider was one of my fav tv shows peep what came in the mail today 











im making it a lowrider


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill post my paint on the impala bubble soon 

up dates on the KNIGHT RIDER ALSO


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

are you blazin now :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea a pound of calies finest


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 04:14 AM~9853621
> *yea a pound of calies finest
> *


THEN WHERE IS THE PICS .....LOL


YOU BUILD WHEN U BLAZE EM ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Feb 3 2008, 12:14 AM~9853621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one of these quotes is bullshit..... hmmm....... :uh: :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

omg i was joking omg quote of the rings over here ..lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 12:20 AM~9853630
> *omg  i was joking omg quote of the rings over here ..lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: 

why do u edit almost every post u do??? not enough brain cells to get it right the first try?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i live in ny how am i smoking calies finest the only way to get cali weedd here is in a tire and that shit aint no where near calies finest comin from a tire lmao i was being sarcastic jeez ppl


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 05:22 AM~9853633
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> why do u edit almost every post u do??? not enough brain cells to get it right the first try?
> *


ok guys, play with eachother nicely :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

rollin itz fukin 5:23 in nyc ill edit all night im going to bed yo peace quote kings. god lu guys are like the english guy on american idol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 3 2008, 12:25 AM~9853640
> *rollin itz fukin 5:23 in nyc ill edit all night im going to bed yo peace quote kings. god lu guys are like the english guy on american idol
> *


TRANSLATOR PLEASE..... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

later night owls


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nothin prsonal.... we used to have our own little cage to play in....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

uh huh ...yeaaa


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 3 2008, 04:26 AM~9853642
> *TRANSLATOR PLEASE.....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and its gone :tears:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 3 2008, 04:30 AM~9853649
> *and its gone :tears:
> *



:0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

subject change ........ peep my future 1:1 mint ice cream


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

future 1:1?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

real car ...then scale model


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

w.i.p im a edit kinggg


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i made for a customer it got deepdish kregers


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pic of just the wheels :dunno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

can anybody give me some pointers on this with the front of the big boii plz































post some pics please


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

what do you need to know?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

should i cut here off ive seen fellow builders on here do this so the body would fit right?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i don't think you need to cut it, you might just need to modify the undercariage part though and the raditor part. i think mini kept his on there in his 2dr.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

any pics people of your big bodies


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DID YOU GET YOURS FROM TWINN?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 5 2008, 01:41 PM~9870447
> *DID YOU GET YOURS FROM TWINN?
> *


yeah through a nice trade with dr-nitrus tha home boii !!! its a twinn bodi tho its a clean mold to


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

heres some chassie up-dates


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

mokin it up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lil up date with tha lol custom castle grill


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 01:22 AM~9875257
> * mokin it up!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie. whered you get the bomerange antenna from?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 6 2008, 03:17 PM~9878346
> *lil up date with tha lol custom castle grill
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 06:59 PM~9880689
> *looks good homie. whered you get the bomerange antenna from?
> *


i came with one of my nissan skyline kits (veilside gtr) kit


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

looks much better on the caddy...wouldnt look right on a ricer. i wouldnt be saprised if mademan tried gettin it off you for his big body limo lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet uffin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks homies im preping the body right now for primer tommrow!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keep up the good work. Can't wait to see that caddy done.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 6 2008, 07:15 PM~9880839
> *looks much better on the caddy...wouldnt look right on a ricer. i wouldnt be saprised if mademan tried gettin it off you for his big body limo lol
> *


hahaha....this is true.

nah, duno if/ when im gonna build it yet, lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i added this last night so the stock hood fits a lil better i dunno if im gunna use it tho is this one or the impala doner hood !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice work homie! keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

tnx homie i just woke up from sanding the inside of the cadii and my room is coated in white dust i wan on a roll lastnight lol ...........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

oh plz lol my cam dosent have pixlz to catch dust particals lol chu crazy mangg !!!!

ill post more later ..... i got shit to take care of today


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i was just gettin on you little homie! 


and much props on that yellow 61 too! :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i no.... tnx it ws one of my builds i wanted to do forever the elite plaque is not my crew or nothing thow it was just a lil top off cuz i like that crew ............


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

that yellow 61 is bad ass


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

more updates with the primer success... pretty fukin good for my 1st resin kit  






























im hinging the hood as we speak more pics later !!!!!! 

sorry bout the last pic i pressed something on my cam that fuked up the color :uh:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

actually that last pic looks pretty sic bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

tnx !!! lol my classic touch


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

the caddy looks tight........


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 7 2008, 04:21 PM~9888116
> *the caddy looks tight........
> *


x2  :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks homies !!!!!


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

cadillac looks bad ass bro...good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice dude! Looks great!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 8 2008, 12:31 AM~9893152
> *Nice dude! Looks great!!!
> *


x-2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

black on blk people or candy red with tan rag top...............??????


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Good find on the cup lids, Nice builds.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

MORE UPDATES AND A GLIMPSE ON THE KNIGHT RIDER LOW LOW EDITION..

WELL PPL SHES BLK -ON- FLAT BLK 

CHROME CASTLE GRILL









SOME BLACK WHEEL WELLS









SOME BLK SWEADE LOOK









LOL THE SS PHOTO ETCH GOTTA GET OUT OF THERE OOPS









HERES A GLIMPSE OF THE KNIGHT RIDER LOW LOW


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

well ppl i went to go paint the ragtop area flat blk i succeeded but wen i took the fukin blu tape off it peeled off lil sections on the trimmings leaving silver accents along the cadi god im fukin pissed i gotta paint it agin ... it will be fine thow..........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

caddy lookin sick homie..... gonna make me pull mine back out and work on it..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

fukin peeling off pic :angry: no it cant bbe touched up its worse in person lol
re-paint 2-morro...




















im goin to catch some ZzZzZz'S Peace Out Homies Up Dates Tommrow....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

just a lil throw back pic of the 61


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

shes repainted and lookin good ..... pics later i gotta clear her up now


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

well i sat here for like 30 mins fileing out a piece of red extra tail light i got form my knight rider kitt and i got this for my cadi ...











ill start the right side tommrow


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

tnx homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill up-date pics soon on this big bodi biaaatch....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 10 2008, 12:14 AM~9907278
> *well i sat here for like 30 mins fileing out a piece of red extra tail light i got form my knight rider kitt and i got this for my cadi ...
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

this is what im shooting for by tha way to the T... not the grill thow  ((((not my car or pix))))<<<---


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

90% FINISHED ...............


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

she needs some bmf alot of it 2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 05:38 PM~9937430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick homie...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Comin out sweet homie!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the 61 insides










my 3 faves :biggrin: 










my promo cutti=i still gota gold foil it tho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice cutty homie...... i see you have a favorite stance huh?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my next build for 08


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro, clean rides


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 10:13 PM~9938296
> *nice cutty homie...... i see you have a favorite stance huh?
> *



yea homie wen i get my real 94 fleet im driving like that all day  ..............


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see THE KNIGHT RIDER LOW LOW EDITION hno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

TeLL me if im spamming ILL TAKE THIS OFF IN A FLASH FOR MY RESPECT TO EVERYONE ON HERE................


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

danm pimpin you got some sweet builds going on ,


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 16 2008, 01:00 AM~9954834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coffy cup lids :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

I really like that cutty promo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

just one quick build i did ....i no i no a tuner i seen a few on here so i was like watever


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Feb 15 2008, 08:02 PM~9954853
> *coffy cup lids  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:  :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the head lights are done... all it needs is bmf alot of it 2











i know the hydro wire is on thr upper window well im lazy  











i wanna make this one for my girl gotta hit twinn up  not my pic or car ppl


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo holmez caddy looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES UR COMMENTZ ARE WELL APPERICATED :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey bro you did great job this BIG BODY ! 

Was this your frist resin ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea homie my first resin ever mini ^^^^


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

something i might finish if not (((ill trade it))) it has workable rear suspension to


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 20 2008, 11:53 AM~9986791
> *something i might finish if not (((ill trade it))) it has workable rear suspension to
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

that lincoln is badass homie. got a pic with the rear locked up??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
NOT YET HOMIE IM STILL WORKING ON IT ILL POST PICS SOON THOW


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice caddy bro, came out clean


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my first scratch mat lookin goodd  


64 topless newest build for 08 




















im going with bright gloss blue,white,intermediate blue insides





















workable rear suspension hopefully front to


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

some updates on (((pepsi blue 64)))


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

that shit tight bro!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

needs some photoetch,bmf,some dee's to


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats a nice color blue! Not doing the moveable frontend now?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nah im going to profess it before its going to be put on a nice build ..this 64 is for my girl.. i started it yesterday by the way its 70% done to aye being layed off is a bunch of fun

yeah the blue is blinding in person itz (gloss bright blue) by testors i got like 5 cans


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

real good work homie !!!
I like the 64 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

just some bmf on my lac not done yet .....pics from 2/27/08


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice lac!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

MORE ON THE 64



















ALL BMF'D UP  NOW I GOTTA DO THR OTHER SIDE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Bro the grill looks good homie!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

some more lil up dates on my -  pepsi blue 64


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any updates on the linc?? :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

not yet soon thow


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice lac homie!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

should i use the stock 64 impala rim caps










or these 13 inch spokes


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Spokes bro!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 28 2008, 02:34 PM~10050776
> *Spokes bro!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 28 2008, 03:22 PM~10051125
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

something thats saving me a lil money 

cut off from the parts tray





























A LIL LESSON OF SKILL'S


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^
That was cool


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty good for a 1 week build


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love this Caddy... :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thankz bro its my first resin i plan to make many 94 big bodie cadis im obsessed with um


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my 55 chevy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 4 2008, 04:41 AM~10083713
> *my 55 chevy
> 
> 
> ...




NOW THIS IS GONNA BE BAD ASS! 

nice work homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i left a lil spaces in the wood to make it not look so new ....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

damn blazem u have some really nice builds. i especially like tha suspension technique on your vert '64.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thankz .. it was kinda easy to


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a garage diorama I'm making coming soon too pplz


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

damn fam, nice!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

heres another i have to add to my list of to do'z A CHEVY SSr




























ill start this when i get my* infamous Duilsclade* done


*what you guys think*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna do a bomb style 2-tone job on it?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you read my mind lol yup its gunna be a sick lil chevy


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

cant wait to see then done or progress on them. i kno they gonna look sick.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna paint it black?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol no i see where your going lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i just hhadda do it i never seen it done so im doing it asap 2 so im the first to do it .i hope i am


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i had something like this in my mind just with a escalade front clip


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^

I wanted to build that same H2 but that shits crazy!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i know i seen someone on scale auto build the same exat one abouve


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 11 2008, 04:13 PM~10143738
> *i know i seen someone on scale auto build the same exat one abouve
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*heres another to my thred my duilsclade*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 10 2008, 11:36 PM~10139239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey pimp wus up wit dat burban body


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 15 2008, 12:22 AM~10173030
> *heres another to my thred my duilsclade
> 
> 
> ...


 
this ride is sick bro :0 :0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks i coulda done better but i was a curbside so it was just so much i could customize i did some more on it today ill post pics tommrow


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

still its a sick ass ride homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that shit looks tight


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Dully came out sick bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah! I love that "Dualsclade"!!! Very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whip looks good homie.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

double post :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

another double post :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

omfg this shit gets old fast fukin mad posts


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Lookin good homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah man, lovin' it so far!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i need better pumps dammit


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i need better pumps dammit


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo bro truck is lookin clean, for real, nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 15 2008, 11:55 PM~10178186
> *i need better pumps dammit
> *


dough :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEM TRUCK'S ARE LOOKING GOOD BLAZEUM. HIT UP DOUGH HE HAS SOME GOOD DUMP'S.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Mar 14 2008, 09:45 PM~10173166
> *hey pimp wus up wit dat burban body
> *


thats an escalade


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 15 2008, 08:39 PM~10177169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work homie!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

more pics in a min


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*should i take the trimming all the way to the back and kinda spike it off ath the end*











:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

truck lookin tight.... not sure bout the trim tho....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

make it thinner huh.....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks tight as hell homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lose it unless u gonna trim the front fender too


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

o lol im not done with the trimming im doin the whole shit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you not going to clear it?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea... y


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2008, 01:31 AM~10185354
> *yea... y
> *



clear will lock in the bmf, if you dont ,in time the bmf will peel off


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i know ill do it wen im all dome lol in not that new to this


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2008, 01:44 AM~10185421
> *i know ill do it wen im all dome lol in not that new to this
> *



my bad pimpin


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its kool you know how we roll


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 16 2008, 11:31 PM~10185354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just wondering since you had the headlights and hood orderment on it.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

oh thats not glued !!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 17 2008, 12:40 AM~10185595
> *oh thats not glued !!
> *



koo........ figured you know what your doing.  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 16 2008, 09:24 PM~10185562
> *just wondering since you had the headlights and hood orderment on it.
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good killa

taking them to the nnl?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks clean


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 17 2008, 06:16 AM~10186078
> *lookin good killa
> 
> taking them to the nnl?
> *



yea!!! some


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

well i picked this up recently for $1.00 at a yard-sale and i wanted to make it a lowrider more then a gay ass monster truck and then i had a brilliant  so i went to my old duli box and got the hood and the custom grill and bumper that came with it and combinded them and it fit excat


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I done the same shit with a 454 SS. Sold it b4 I could build it tho. Picked up the hood and grille again. Now I need the truck kit.  


Since the hood and grille was missing this is what my dually will look like when I get to it.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh and some of the older 454's or the 1500 step sides come with chrome bumpers.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

kool i was gonna do the rear door like that but i said fuck it ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 18 2008, 01:01 AM~10194892
> *kool i was gonna do the rear door like that but i said fuck it ...
> *



I figured with the caddy front you need a caddy rear also. The tails will be caddy too. Just haven't had time to mess with the kits.  
caddy interior as well. Atleast the seats and dash.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

This is what i did with mine!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats cool i was thinkin of doing that to my next dullie


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

dually came out clean and the 55 is lookin nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

just a mock up


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good like that what are the bigger rims you might use so we can give you some better help homie. but looks good like that on them.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres the 19" Pegasus wire i was telling you about..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

damn server double post..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice chevy homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*BIGG C * 









:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i likes those they would look nice on a old skool but they yo rims cant wait to see they on the heavy chevy


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 19 2008, 10:46 PM~10211991
> *i likes those they would look nice on a old skool but they yo rims cant wait to see they on the heavy chevy
> *



Hhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 19 2008, 09:29 PM~10211856
> *BIGG C
> 
> 
> ...


any one know what those came off of??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

3 different chassis colloms to fit this truck i has a bit of custom work on it as well, i had to strengthen it with styrene it also has a posable rear suspension .........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*To the people that know ive been hurtin for $$$ for a wile ,,well i landed me a sweet job with Great pay finally * 

weel i got a lil done after work today heres the bag setup im going with for my 
chevy 1500 pick up.. bags from homie phatras get umm wile there still hott  





















im going to get some dimond plating for the back to fil it in a bit,because i was suppost to fit bigger rims but i changed my mind


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

where did you get the wite tubing from and that is one clean set uo you got ther too.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my local hobby shop


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that truck look sweet homie, and just a thought, are you gonna put bag brackets on top of the bags 2 the C-notch?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea im workin on it now ill post pix in a bit


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin sweet bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im gonna make like a v shape on bolth sides


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

grill looks bad ass. you got a color picked out yet?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its gonna bea wip i dunno the color really i wish i could do a spider web type shit on it


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

tape or some goss < dont think i speled it right but like a net thingy ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 20 2008, 05:31 AM~10214083
> *any one know what those came off of??
> *


dub city magnum kit 

hey that truck is lookin sick bro


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

truck is lookin damn good b ro, that grill is str8 sick, nice touch :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Apr 1 2008, 12:11 AM~10304632
> *truck is lookin damn good b ro, that grill is str8 sick, nice touch :0
> *



X2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*well i made the front pose-able also fuck it why half ass it,heres a lil of wat i got done today *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ummm what are u tryin to do?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^ wat are you talking about ????????????????????????????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

got some done this morning 

a lil custom speaker rack



















flattend out the bed 










glassed out the dash


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like that interior. whats the gauge pod from??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truck is lookin bad ass homie.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 6 2008, 05:38 PM~10349522
> *i like that interior. whats the gauge pod from??
> *


i made it outta aluminum model pole and sawed it with my x-acto saw on an angle


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' real god bro!




> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 6 2008, 05:38 PM~10349522
> *i like that interior. whats the gauge pod from??
> *


Scratchbuilt?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah ^^ half this truck is


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 6 2008, 07:56 PM~10349638
> *i made it outta aluminum model pole and sawed it with my x-acto saw on an angle
> *


looks like a newer charger gauge cluster, looks good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

black seats or tan seats ????????????? help guys


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking killer so far man.. I would do tan seats with some black inserts.. you will have to hook me up with some pics of this when its done.. Im working on a product showcase..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 6 2008, 08:05 PM~10350677
> *Looking killer so far man.. I would do tan seats with some black inserts.. you will have to hook me up with some pics of this when its done.. Im working on a product showcase..
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

these do a mini truck builder or anyone who likes that extra deatial much justace 
hit up phatras for these


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 6 2008, 08:24 PM~10350889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT, I hate looking at those damn things, makes me feel like I'm at work!!! :angry: 


j/k, those are pretty badass!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:

i like the grill with that color


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that truck is bad ass so far!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks homies!! im liking it so far to its been ......its a lil bit of the doolie streetmachine,the chevy 1500 body is from a monster truck kit the rear chassies are from the hilux kit but modified the middle is from a 55 chevy cameo and the front axle arms are from a chevy ssr,i know i coulda custom made a whole cassie but i was broke so i was like wtf wat else do i have to make one :biggrin: .. anyways i gotta finish it before april 12th im bringing it to the nnl with a few more of my whips just to bring ummm.............


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

damn homie, that truck is looking bad ass,color looks good on it too. one of these dayz ima do a truck.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good, love that grill!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

trucks lookin good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

70 eldorado hardtop jo-han 








:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

just some projects


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

truck looks nice


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

kid nappin van or lowrider ??? 50% done


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 16 2008, 12:31 AM~10427125
> *lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


i like that grille


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 16 2008, 12:31 AM~10427125
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!

Good job on that!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Fill that bitch up with some ScaleDreams resin amps and subs.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

You Got Some Skills Homie!...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 16 2008, 09:15 AM~10428370
> *Fill that bitch up with some ScaleDreams resin amps and subs.
> *


dont forget doughs pumps,dumps,n cylinders :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I thought I was the only one who used the self sticky felt for carpet and shit.. Love that crap..lol... Vans looking good.. Loving the truck...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 16 2008, 12:24 AM~10427060
> *70 eldorado hardtop jo-han
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit i got one of those bro yo shit is comming out outstanding bro


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i use it too.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 16 2008, 05:03 PM~10431532
> *I thought I was the only one who used the self sticky felt for carpet and shit*


and where can this be found at?? :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Craft stores..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*thanks for the tip mini*


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

You use my tutorial for the door hinge?? Either way looks good bro!! What did you do to the fullsize grill, I got two of them waiting to be built and the way you did the grill and the headlights is a great way as the grill is lacking detail


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 16 2008, 05:43 PM~10431782
> *Craft stores..
> *


forgot to ask, whats it actually called??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good that silvy is badass id do black seats with leopard inserts since most of the interior is tan...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

a lil update on my truck


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^wow i was scrolling down and saw this^
neat look. what is it from the bel air ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

57 chevy hardtop


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*ive been M.I.A. because of this if anyone was wondering *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 4 2008, 12:02 PM~10572940
> *ive been M.I.A. because of this if anyone was wondering
> 
> 
> ...


put down the controller and step away from the TV son.... :biggrin:  i have been wondering actually..... that 67 looks sick too homie... what clear you use?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i didnt use clear lol crazy huh


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

new testors laquers?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie lookin good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hey homie truck looks bad ass, but where did you get that 7O eldog at? and how can i get one?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good up in here!!

I want that eldo... pm me iff you want to trade it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

more of this ...this week ive been real busy latly @ work but yea more of this


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet work!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

what u got left on the silvy the color looks good on it and the 57 bumper is diff u gonna put the 57 taillights in the holes?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wwoooowwww. :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

not complete yet 


















shop van not complete yet 


























^^^ the real gta 4 hahhh :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rides are lookin fukkin clean homie.... just gotta change the rear knockoffs on the 67


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2008, 01:37 AM~10613503
> *rides are lookin fukkin clean homie.... just gotta change the rear knockoffs on the 67
> *




Lol i did the same thing on my 67. What the blue shifter for?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice work bro, lookin good


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

67 is nice i like the wheels i also noticed 2 shifters...


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea i know im wondering if i should use the steering shifter or the floor console ???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good ...but THE VAN I REALLY LIKE i gotta get me one


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

id go with the floor since the console has a spot for it


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*topless lac w.i.p *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... you're kickin some ass... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great!! im lovin the lime/tan monte, looks sick!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats that new testors lime ice lacquer this paint is officall


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 12 2008, 12:35 AM~10632831
> *topless lac w.i.p
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this green cutty is bad ass and thankx for the grill bro :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that monte is going to be fuckin badass!!!! :0 :0 :0 


Like that shop van aswell.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

no problm bro ..by the way its a monte =rollindeep


thanks homies i got to much on my work bench to finish but they will soon be done
so i could start my other 10 lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*PURPLE <span style=\'color:green\'>HAZE </span>
*




























not 100% complete


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD BLAZEUM...... PUFF, PUFF GIVE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 14 2008, 07:06 PM~10655956
> *PURPLE <span style=\'color:green\'>HAZE </span>
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy:

lets see more pics of the front end!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 14 2008, 04:12 PM~10655990
> *LOOKING GOOD BLAZEUM...... PUFF, PUFF GIVE HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NICE :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn homie lovin tha monte


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

Caprice looks good but I was expecting something purple haha Only problem I see is the hood is mismatched Still looks great bro keep up he good work and I would love to see more pics of the front


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i no i gotta lay two more coats over the hhood ... the problom is the car was candy grape and it didnt match the insides at all so i was like fuk that and painted it lime ice green then i forgot to paint the hood so i layed 2 coats on top but its not dark enough yet


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Do u mind if i photoshop this car purple so i can see what'd it look like?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

go head bro


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 14 2008, 07:48 PM~10656288
> *go head bro
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 14 2008, 07:57 PM~10656367
> *i like it
> *


i only liked the first one, i tried to get a darker one but it fucked up, so i went lighter.....


----------



## SidewayzS15 (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the green dont change a thing bro!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i no i have some more capis to build soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That donky looks ready to kick it into some work !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES IM FINALLY BACK IN THE GAME AND MY MONEY FLOW IS STEADY SO YOU WILL ALL SEE MORE OF MY WORK


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Wat rimz r those homie? hey our trade is about to go thru!  :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*UPDATES ON LIME ICE *

STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks killer, homie!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin hella tight


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin hella tight


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin hella tight


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin hella tight


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

rides are lookin great...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye m.c.b.a famz thats wassup thanks for the feedbak


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry ppls for no updates but i will be back asap i just gotta take care of some lil bullshit in my life,, and relive some stress


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 29 2008, 04:21 PM~10765016
> *UPDATES ON LIME ICE
> 
> STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS
> ...


Lovin' this Monte!

What paint did you use?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

TESTORS LIME ICE LAQUER !!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

clean
one question what is the body lift size in the front?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THE FRONT LOOKS A LIL HIGHER THEN USUAL BECAUSE I DIDNT GLUE THE BODY ON THE CHASSIES YET SO THE FRONT LOOKS REALLY HIGH,BUT OUT OF ALL MY BUILDS I LIKE THIS ONE THE MOST SO FAR ITS STILL WATING ON A FEW PARTS FOR DEATIAL'S


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

coming soon *(¯'·_)COFFIE & CREAM TOPLESS CADDY(¯'·_)*  

COMING SOON WITH ALL THE OTHER WIPS I NEVER FINISHED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jun 16 2008, 08:52 PM~10882917
> *coming soon (¯'·_)COFFIE & CREAM TOPLESS CADDY(¯'·_)
> 
> COMING SOON WITH ALL THE OTHER WIPS I NEVER FINISHED
> *


 :uh: wounder where the caddy came from?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i love her ^ old pic new love 










:uh: :biggrin: that crack a lak .........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 caddy looks good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Empty out ur box mayne!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Sup fool cant hit me back wit a pm or wat????? :nono: :nono:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Sep 13 2008, 07:01 PM~11595000
> *Sup fool cant hit me back wit a pm or wat????? :nono:  :nono:
> *


X-2 HOLDING SOME PARTS FOR HIM, GETTING READY TO SELL THEM ELSEWHERE


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

one of my new addition's


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

something ive been workin on


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good homie.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 7 2008, 01:48 PM~11805038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does that version come with the top already open? i got the "Superfly" version.... same fukked up bugg eye headlights


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah its cut alredy i really like it i cant wate to build it up when i have the time ........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn were you get tha limo :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Oct 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11805420
> *damn were you get tha limo :0
> *


ebay


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yea ebay it was a great price 2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

for sale $16.00 wheels not included pay pal accepted


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Oct 9 2008, 04:59 PM~11823796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, and i just spent the last of my money i could on model stuff...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn thats a cool van i knew i shouldnt have bought that sack :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

LOL I NO


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

Toyota Majestic uzs151


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i still have to put a few more details on her but it was a quick build like 4 days


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

tight toyota lil too much neg camber in back imo but still a good lookin build


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

this is probably a stupid question, but why are the rear wheels sticking out at the bottom?

a arms on the rear>?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Oct 15 2008, 04:32 PM~11875029
> *this is probably a stupid question, but why are the rear wheels sticking out at the bottom?
> 
> a arms on the rear>?
> *


i take it you guys haven't seen much of the "LUXY/VIP" style.... the rear wheels camber a lot when slammed....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 10:41 PM~11875147
> *i take it you guys haven't seen much of the "LUXY/VIP" style.... the rear wheels camber a lot when slammed....
> *


oh, i got ya


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 15 2008, 07:41 PM~11875147
> *i take it you guys haven't seen much of the "LUXY/VIP" style.... the rear wheels camber a lot when slammed....
> *


oh i was'nt talkin bout tha car RO. I was talkin bout that fool! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i see 1:1 around on the streets here and at the import car shows.... that model is a little exaggerated but they do camber a lot....

mostly lexus and infinity luxury rides....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its not an exaggeration at all!!! i just wanted the car to look like that i know what i'm building i'm aware of the camber its a style = diffrent look


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that honda wagon has a more normal (if u can call it that :cheesy: ) camber.... one that i see more commonly


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah i need fuck with it a lil more the problem is that the rims that came with the kit are 18's i put 20's i even cut the rear wells and its a lil issue i gotta take care of ill post pics when its full comp


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that black wagon is badass its camber looks tight...i wasnt exactly sayin u did too much i was just sayin i think its too much for my taste but like i said it looks good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

IT YOUST TO BE A DONK I MADE IN RECENT PICTURES BUT I REALLY DONT LIKE DONKS SO I PUT SOME OLDSCHOOLS ON THE WHIP


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice wheels............. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what up killa!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice build homie like the smooth body keep up the great work.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww shit that is clean :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

2 comments dam i must have some real bad shit being said about me out there i know i owe ppl some shit but dam ....


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dats a nice build homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WAS TOLD AT A YOUNG AGE IF YOU GOT NOTHING NICE TO SAY THEN DONT SAY ANYTHING ! 














































































BUT YOU KNOW I NEVER FOLLOW RULES ! 




FOR SUCH AN UGLY AS KIT THEY MADE YOU TURNED IT OUT REALLY COOL LOOKING ! DID IT COME WITH THE 4 GUYS FROM THE TV SHOW ? I HAD 2 BACK IN THE DAYS . THE SWEAT HOG KIT FROM WELCOME BACK COOTER AND THE SUPERFLY KIT ! THE SUPERFLY HAD EXHAUST PIPES COMING OUT THE MIDDLE OF THE FENDERS AND WASN'T HOLLYWOOD TOPPED BUT BOTH WERE THE SAME KIT ! 


IT REALLY DOES LOOK CLEAN BLAZUM !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

AYE THANKS MINI MY BAD PPL ITS NOT LIKE ME TO JUST WAL OUT IM JUST NOT THE SAME THESE DAYS THATS ALL


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

coming soon -









the car oldschool nyc police cruiser lowrider style .model car thos me not included standing on the bumper lmaoo :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU BOUGHT AN OLD COP CAR ? THEY LEAVE THE CAGE SCREEN IN IT ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

X2


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah its still there lol i found like 3 razorblades under the back seat and 2 knife
and a shit load of change


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 21 2008, 05:49 AM~12218744
> *yeah its still there lol i found like 3 razorblades under the back seat and 2 knife
> and a shit load of change
> *


:0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i got a sick model replica coming soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU NEED TO LEAVE TO CAGE IN IT AND KEEP THE INNER LOCKS DIS INGAGED ! LOL ! MOFO WOULD BE STUCK IN THE BACK LOL !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

They sold it with the light bar still on the top????  :scrutinize:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye homies im trading a resin big body limo all parts rims 2 its been painted blazing black from testors only one light coat applied .....

im looking for any hearse kits or amblence kits or 85 caprice resin will do show me what you got


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

pm me if anything


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT HOMIE...I WISH I COULD DO A TRADE WITH YOU....I LIKE THE LIMO! I GOT 4 CUSTOM LIMOS TO MY COLLECTION!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the display case ...i swooped motherz old china cabinet from the garage


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

1st attempt on the ls clip.i made it pretty close ,really from viewing all of my fellow builders... thanks hope you like the new paint on the caprice


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

man i like that montie , what rimes are thoughs on it ?
i realy dig that 2 pic of it .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

stock rims with 1109 dishes on it (perhaps) and 520s


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow.i like that monte.looks unique :thumbsup: this was my first attemt of the ls clip 













































:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

WHAT GRILLE IS THAT ON THAT LS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

92 caprice grille..

and blaze, if u just cut the horizontal and vertical part of the grille out and make ur own housing it looks much better, thats what i did


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

like the new paint on caprice homie looks nice like the other builds u got.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 6 2008, 01:45 PM~12353509
> *92 caprice grille..
> 
> and blaze, if u just cut the horizontal and vertical part of the grille out and make ur own housing it looks much better, thats what i did
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol i really like mine it was like a 2 week long project ill have another one coming in the future. the rims are the stock rims that came with the kit i just wanted a different look other then spokes ..... theres caprice headlights and caprice grill sawed down and sanded down to fit


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

limo up for trades or sale


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2008, 12:23 PM~12353116
> *wow.i like that monte.looks unique :thumbsup: this was my first attemt of the ls clip
> 
> 
> ...




looks like the 55 chevy grille?


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Blaze....i wanna see that Avatar a lil bigger, Bitch gotta ass!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 6 2008, 02:21 PM~12353657
> *limo up for trades or sale
> 
> 
> ...


is this one of the resin ones off ebay?

pm me a wants list.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good kid!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 10 2008, 12:28 AM~12385207
> *
> 
> 
> ...




where did you get them tires at?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the sweat hoggs kit from mpc ....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 10 2008, 12:40 AM~12385363
> *the sweat hoggs kit from mpc ....
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12385207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick as F++K!!!! those hubcaps/ tires looks sick!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ thanks lol im gonna order the paint for it now


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

up dates on the impala and the dulie soon


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Aint that a ford grill?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i cut it down theres a spider logo in the middle.. i might not even use it


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

limo sold?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 21 2008, 12:16 AM~12218805
> *They sold it with the light bar still on the top????  :scrutinize:
> *


x-2 i call bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Dec 9 2008, 10:28 PM~12385207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




maybe with the bulbs out :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^ LOL


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 14 2008, 04:25 PM~12429572
> *where u get those wheels/tires?
> where u get those wheels?!?!?! them are crazy
> maybe with the bulbs out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


those are old school shit... 

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trks...wire&_sacat=220


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

wtf? fujimi? ME LIKE DOES!!..(said in foreign language)

:biggrin: 


look like some directional spokes?!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

actually my other half of the fam are lieutenant's those fukin pigs so i got the car as is ill post more pics soon when i go to my other crib in Manhattan


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 9 2008, 11:55 PM~12386614
> *limo sold?
> *



the limos going to my homie 8-ball


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 14 2008, 07:25 PM~12429572
> *where u get those wheels/tires?
> where u get those wheels?!?!?! them are crazy
> maybe with the bulbs out  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i got the first set from the mpc sweat hogs kit ...

the other gold spokes i have a few sets of


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i guess u blazin today?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol rollin i quit 2 years ago ...i actually lost my job recently and ive been doing my models lately and trying to get shit done lol but ill still throw the logo up


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

coming soon .....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice caddy............ woulda looked better on my bench tho :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 15 2008, 12:40 AM~12431110
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:yessad:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BUILDS IN HERE BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 14 2008, 06:21 PM~12430868
> *nice caddy............ woulda looked better on my bench tho :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that caddy is raw homie


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 14 2008, 09:14 PM~12430782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam blaz do i c 84's comeing soon


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol yeah im planning something cool for it thow


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 14 2008, 08:20 PM~12430158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u need one more tv than u b cool as a fan :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice ring jeff and nice drop top bubble maybe a 4dr drop


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i dunno how im gonna go by making it a 2 door i need some reference pics


----------



## williebling (Nov 18, 2006)

nice work balla! where'd you find those rims on the eldo?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

57 is going to be nice!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by williebling_@Dec 17 2008, 08:20 PM~12460217
> *nice work balla! where'd you find those rims on the eldo?
> *



there just the chrome stocks that came with a promo kit i repaired for a homie and i fit them on some pegasus


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*
and oh yea!, he did it !!!!<img src=\'http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj36/thalowlyfe86/e.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 crafty :biggrin: lookin good bro


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*CHECK OUT THE NEW HOODS  *


57 CHEVY HOOD & 86 MONTE CARLO


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice mc hood


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 22 2008, 12:59 PM~12498980
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW HOODS
> 57 CHEVY HOOD & 86 MONTE CARLO
> 
> ...


dam i like i wont some?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 22 2008, 03:59 PM~12498980
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW HOODS
> 57 CHEVY HOOD & 86 MONTE CARLO
> 
> ...




where did you find them?

is that monte gonna be an ls?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

my new buy


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

nice buy is that the kit with the horns for the front


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i dunno its still in the mail


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

if it does have some and u wont use them plz let me kno if u want to get rid of them.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 11 2009, 10:11 PM~12675800
> *if it does have some and u wont use them plz let me kno if u want to get rid of them.
> *


ball what u going 2 do whit tham cowboy! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 11 2009, 10:11 PM~12675800
> *if it does have some and u wont use them plz let me kno if u want to get rid of them.
> *




iight fam


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*#1 FOR 09*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THE TRIMMINGS ARE MOLDED THIN AND ITS HARD TO FOIL UM DOES ANYONE KNOW A TECHNIQUE ?????


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

A very sharp blade, lots of patience and a steady hand! Its not easy i know! but with some practice, you'll be foiling all kinds of things you never thought you would!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TRY TO LAY DOWN A STRIGHT EDGE ON YOUR FOIL AND CUT A THIN LINE ABOUT THE WIDTH OF YOUR MOLDING ! THEN TRY TO LAY IT EVENLY ON TOP THE MOLDING SO YOU HAVE TO DO AS LITTLE TRIMMING AS POSSIBLE !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the Eldo!

Did you convert it to RWD?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good bro like the mint green imp keep it up bro.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS A BAD ASS TRUCK


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 11:20 AM~13128846
> *THATS  A  BAD ASS  TRUCK
> *


Hell yea it is. My trucks older brother in better shape :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

check out what i got my hands on ,i bought about 6 off the website


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what website? :scrutinize:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah X2


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea speel it foolio i want some now do make us all jealous


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 10 2009, 03:09 PM~12963715
> *#1 FOR 09
> 
> 
> ...



all fuckin nice but that 70 is sickkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.hwjapan.com/sh/kengte.aspx?mk=&sc=13///136///517


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Very nice builds. Interesting site.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

truck is bad-ass bro!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Blazem that stepside is lookin' sik man.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice build so far :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*my new pick ups*


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 11 2009, 09:00 PM~13252736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say homie where did you get these??


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

http://sandlehobbies.com/category.aspx?ID=4029

the 12 one from the bottom up


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

stepside looks good bro! im buildin the same 1. what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.hiroboy.com/catalog/product_inf...6fec245a1e1325f


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*heres some pics of the audio/tvs setup i bought 

*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 2 2009, 01:39 PM~13466350
> *heres some pics of the audio/tvs setup i bought
> 
> 
> ...


nice work on the truck.
Find someone or do it yourself but i want some of the kicker speakers casted they will go fast if you sell the castings alot of them will be heading my way  .


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im gonna have to hit someone off with one of each


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 2 2009, 01:58 PM~13466492
> *im gonna have to hit someone off with one of each
> *


shoot them off to twinn he has some damn nice castings


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

The set of audio shit is pricey but Thanks for showing what they look like ! It might be worth the spendage ! 
Shit ! at $25.00 it might not be a bad score to put out in resin but with the legal reaction i don't think reselling them would be a good idea ! 

Maybe they can be a gifts that comes with a $10.00 donation !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That yota is lookin bad ass bro!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin good homie


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya lookin good bro and sweet ass find you gotz .. :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 2 2009, 01:39 PM~13466350
> *another pick up build outta my three. ok so the door handles are shaved,rear airbag setup still working on ,took a different grill,shaved in rear never to open again. inside pics coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


this frame work is fricken sweat bro , you get down 
:thumbsup: uffin: ......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SAAAWWWEEEEEETTT BUILD BRO!! KEEP US POSTED!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 . Lookin bad as hell dawg!!!! Great work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn thats nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 4 2009, 05:56 AM~13481575
> *damn thats nice!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 2 2009, 10:39 AM~13466350
> *another pick up build outta my three. ok so the door handles are shaved,rear airbag setup still working on ,took a different grill,shaved in rear never to open again. inside pics coming soon
> 
> 
> ...


again... where is the brace or anything above the bags as a mount? they are just free floating there....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ALL NEW !!!!






























FREE FLOATING BAGS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NO MOUNTING REQUIRED


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 5 2009, 02:38 PM~13192010
> *truck is bad-ass bro!!
> *


x2


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

truck is lookin bad ass homie keep us posted


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*AAHHH DUHHHH*


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2009, 02:42 PM~13466818
> *The  set of  audio  shit  is  pricey    but    Thanks  for  showing  what  they  look  like  !  It  might  be  worth  the  spendage  !
> Shit  !  at  $25.00 it  might  not  be  a  bad  score  to  put  out  in  resin  but  with the  legal  reaction    i  don't  think  reselling  them  would  be  a  good idea !
> 
> ...


Now thats some good thinking and you can infact say its going to the cost of the resin  .


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 4 2009, 10:47 PM~13485934
> *AAHHH DUHHHH
> *


looks good just fukin with you :biggrin: 










ive never even done a truck lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*some progress pics 
*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i need to re-work the bed and the rear airbag setup. i ordered a scale pole bender so i am going to see if it work's, i am also going to two tone it i am just waiting on some supply's


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FUCK DUDE, THAT CAME OUT NICE!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Super clean ass mini truck


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THAT TRUCK IS BADASS, BUT NO OFFENSE THE TVS SEEM POINTLESS. YOU SHOULD HAVE MADE THEM IN A CONSOLE OR IN THE DASH. OR PUT SOM SEATS IN THE BACK OR SOMETHING, CAUSE RIGHT NOW ITS A WASTE. WHY WOULD ANYONE DO THAT? WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO ENTERTAIN EVERYONE BUT YOURSELF. I KNOW ITS JUST A MODEL BUT, WHY TRY TO MAKE IT SO REAL, THEN DO SOMETHING UNREALISTIC TO IT? OTHER THAN THAT ITS SWEET.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its gonna have a whole show truck concept still have like about 60% more things i have to do to it more tvs too


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

YEAH I FIGURED IT WASN'T DONE, I JUST SEE STUPID STUFF LIKE THAT ALL THE TIME. LIKE PEOPLE PUTTING TVS IN THIER GRILLS OR IN THE TRUNK. WHATS THE POINT. I THINK THERES A TON OF DIFFERENT THINGS THAT COULD BE DONE THAN JUST THROWING TVS EVERYWHERE OR TAKING THE BIGGEST RIMS THEY COULD FIND AND SITTING A MODEL ON TOP OF THEM, AND CALLING IT A DONK. IT LOOKS GOOD THOUGH AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looking good homie those screens came out nice. and what color paint is that.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles+Apr 6 2009, 06:45 PM~13500840-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ITS GONNA LOOK PRETTY SICK WHEN IM DONE . ITS A DECAL THAT COMES WITH THE SET


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u just need to make a brace that connects to the frame over the bags.... even just connecting to that brace you added


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

bad ass truckita homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*a lil Progress pics  *


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 6 2009, 06:35 PM~13499459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KEEPS LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks tight homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

threw some clear on her .not in pic 1 thow 

i also shaved the front light markers


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

still have alot to do thow


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

smooth 2 tone bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT CAME OUT REALLY NICE BRO!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks brothaz ... i fucked the window up tho i think i need a new one im p/o to


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Its looking good!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i like the twotonz paint homie


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*some pics and progression 


*


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Body looks killer..

The air system needs some work though.. The air line from the compressor to the tank is in the wrong spot.. The outlet on the compressor is on the head opposite the air filter/intake. You have it hooked onto the electric motor portion of the compressor.. The air bags them selves also need some brackets to hold them in place.. Take a piece of flat stock and glue it to the notch and have the bags sit under it..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS BRO!!!! I NEED SOME REFERENCE PICS IF ANYBODY HAS ANY ???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 12 2009, 10:17 PM~13558213
> *THANKS BRO!!!! I NEED SOME REFERENCE PICS  IF ANYBODY HAS ANY ???
> *


Google is one of the best sources. Just type in air bag set up photos. That might help out a bit.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

http://www.streetsource.com


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

THANKS AGAIN NICE SITE TO :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13558202
> *Body looks killer..
> 
> The air system needs some work though.. The air line from the compressor to the tank is in the wrong spot.. The outlet on the compressor is on the head opposite the air filter/intake. You have it hooked onto the electric motor portion of the compressor.. The air bags them selves also need some brackets to hold them in place.. Take a piece of flat stock and glue it to the notch and have the bags sit under it..
> *


  also..... those wheels are directional.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

IM WORKING ON IT NOW ...THANKS AGIN HOMIEZ


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13558202
> *Body looks killer..
> 
> The air system needs some work though.. The air line from the compressor to the tank is in the wrong spot.. The outlet on the compressor is on the head opposite the air filter/intake. You have it hooked onto the electric motor portion of the compressor.. The air bags them selves also need some brackets to hold them in place.. Take a piece of flat stock and glue it to the notch and have the bags sit under it..
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 09:09 PM~13662044
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Showoff


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 22 2009, 06:22 PM~13662213
> *:0 Showoff
> *


i been tryin to tell him for months that he needs a bracket over his bags..... :biggrin: easier to just show him


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 22 2009, 09:25 PM~13662261
> *i been tryin to tell him for months that he needs a bracket over his bags.....  :biggrin:  easier to just show him
> *


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i couldent careless im going outside its 85


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 25 2009, 03:34 PM~13688585
> *i couldent careless im going outside its 85
> *


blazum if ya got em :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13688642
> *blazum if ya got em  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
dude your crazy !!!!!!!!

hey blaze did you go to nnleast this year ?????????


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey homies im back for a sec ive been the busiest 23 year old in the world


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WELCOME BACK!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 28 2009, 11:40 PM~16118106
> *hey homies im back for a sec ive been the busiest 23 year old in the world
> *



LOL, I FEEL THE SAME WAY.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 28 2009, 10:41 PM~16118124
> *WELCOME BACK!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 3 !!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im sellin this make a offer its a pretty cool build


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE JOB, LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 12 2010, 04:07 PM~16270858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right hand drive ranger???? wow....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey my homies whats good im might come back to the cite sometime soon with a new car updates


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool! Can't wait to see what you got built


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*For the people on here that i never sent out your items i was going through problems in life that fucked up my whole plan so building models wasn't on my care list whatever i owe i will gladly compensate you for and i hope to return to this site shortly this week with my next build and first in 2011 *


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: GOOD TO C U BACK HOMIE, HANDLE YOUR BUSINESS


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

Man am I glad to see you


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*1948 chevy aerosedan quick build more pics to come *


----------



## base905 (Aug 9, 2007)

looks dope:thumbsup::420:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Nice color combo on the truck!!! What happend to the tailgate?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GreenBandit said:


> Nice color combo on the truck!!! What happend to the tailgate?


left it in a mexican neighborhood too long, happens a lot here lol especially if its a dodge or ford


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i ran out of purple lol it will be on there thow ...


----------

